# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  House of Spades

## Siиdяed

♠♠HOUSE OF SPADES♠♠

This is doomed to fail. It will never reach a conclusion. If we are lucky it will last longer than _Unfound_. It will not last longer than _ANTI-HEROES_. And that wasn't all that long, if you think about it.

Nonetheless, I am compelled to try again. There will be improvements, hopefully, that should ensure that this does not become too much of a workload to be practically feasible (as with _Unfound_) and there will be better plot-structuring and story development, to ensure that everyone (including myself) does not lose track of what's happening in our heroes' world (as with _ANTI-HEROES_).

HOUSE OF SPADES will follow the same system as _ANTI-HEROES_, with chapters posted in a thread as opposed to through the PM system (which proved time-consuming and not very fun at all, which is why I gave up so prematurely).

It will be similar to _ANTI-HEROES_ in that there will be a range of story arcs involving the various characters, possibly culminating in some central event that brings everything and everyone together in the end, and in the fact that it is, once more, all about _super-heroes_.

The setting for HOUSE OF SPADES is the near-future, in a dystopian city somewhere in America.
With an increasingly problematic situation for the US government on foreign grounds, outbreaks of uncontrollable viral diseases on the European mainland, and rising sea levels as global warming begins to take effect, the world seems a dark place indeed.
It is into this grim future that we see our heroes (and villains) rise. Either born with or engineered to wield bizarre and fantastic powers, various individuals emerge to uphold or transform an ever-changing society beset with evils.

The game will draw inspiration from sources like _Watchmen_ or Miller's _Dark Knight_, as well as sources more familiar to _ANTI-HEROES_' players like _Heroes_ or _Death Note_.

The game will begin with a tentative and experimental first volume, in which a bare minimum of players will take part.
It should cover around five or so chapters and no more, being purely a test to see whether this is do-able or not. Preferably the 'test' players should have all played in either one of my previous two games.

To submit a character, simply fill in the character form below. If you have not played before, and do not think you will be chosen as a test player, it would be sensible to submit a character regardless, as you will be given priority in chosing the next batch of players, supposing the test volume goes well.

Think of this as a belated resurrection of _ANTI-HEROES_. Or an apology. Maybe.


*Character Profile*

*Name* _The character's real name. Barry Allen, Walter Kovacs, etcetera._
*Alias* _Should your character operate under an alias. The Batman, Blue Beetle, etcetera._
*Gender* _I get confused easily._
*Age* _Disillusioned veteran or fresh-faced boy wonder?_
*Physical Appearance* _Hair colour, notable features, and so on. Be modest._
*Costume* _Should your character choose to conceal their identity under a mask and cape. Doesn't need to include a mask or a cape._
*Power* _See list of Special Powers. Choose one. Done._
*Skills* _See list of Skills. Choose one major skill and one minor skill. Done._
*Persona* _Rough idea of motivations, personality, personal philosophies and so on. No backstory details, they will be supplied._
*Alignment* _See list of Alignments._

And the lists...


*Spoiler* for _Special Powers_: 



*Special Powers*

*Telekinesis* - Moving objects with the power of your mind
*Regeneration* - Quick healing of your own wounds, body does not regenerate after death
*Healing* - Can quicken healing of other's wounds, cannot heal after death and cannot heal yourself
*Invisibilty* - Can turn invisible for periods of time
*Superhuman Strength and Reflexes* - Increased strength and reflex speed
*Phasing* - Can 'phase' through solid objects
*Superhuman Vision* - Increased range of vision, as well as night-sight
*Precognition* - Can gain some knowledge of the future
*Telepathy* - Can read the thoughts of others, some chance of mind-control
*Negate Powers* - Can cancel out the powers of others nearby
*Electric Manipulation* - Can wield some control over electricity
*Weather Manipulation* - Can wield some control over the weather
*Gravity Manipulation* - Can wield some control over gravity
*Pyro Manipulation* - Can wield some control over fire
*Aqua Manipulation* - Can wield some control over water
*Ice Manipulation* - Can wield some control over ice, touching objects can lower their temperature
*Sound Manipulation* - Can wield some control over sound waves (such as creating sonic booms)
*Force Field Manipulation* - Can create force-fields of energy
*Superhuman Speed* - Increased speed of movement
*Flight* - Levitation of varying strength
*Teleportation* - Can teleport to varying degrees (distance and time to recharge may vary)
*Power Sensing* - Can sense others with powers (range may vary)
*Duplication* - Can duplicate oneself (number of dumplicates may vary)
*Clairvoyance* - Can see distant events, people
*Immobilization* - Can 'freeze' an object or person for varying time lengths, may eventually lead to freezing of time itself for short periods
*Liquefaction* - Can transform solid matter into liquid form
*Perception Manipulation* - Can manipulate the perceptions of others, creating illusions
*Magnetic Manipulation* - Can generate magnetic fields from your own body, move/manipulate metals
*Metallic Frame* - Your bones are made entirely from a strong, durable metal, giving you better endurance and strength than a normal human, you may also have some form of weaponry (Wolverine-style claws, for example)
*Metallic Armour* - Similar to Metallic Frame; you have managed to construct a special suit of armour, which fully encompasses your body and improves your reflexes, strength and endurance abilities; not exactly a special power, as you have not been born with it, but you will largely be perceived the same as one born with a power
*Technopathy* - You will be able to adapt to understand complex machinery and technology in an instant. You may also prove worthy as an inventor, and equip yourself with a variety of high-tech gadgets and vehicles to assist your cause
*Power Mimicry* - Can mimic the powers of others nearby for short periods - you do not retain this power after that person has gone
*Immortality* - You will regenerate after dying; this is not the same as Regeneration, and all wounds you suffer while alive will not heal themselves until after you have died
*Persuasion* - You can persuade anyone to do your bidding through the power of your voice; this may fail to work against advanced telepaths or certain individuals
*Wall Crawler* - You are able to attach yourself to walls or ceilings or other surfaces simply through touch (example, Spider-man)
*Elasticity* - Can manipulate your body as though it were rubber, or elastic, allowing you to reach further, move through spaces a normal person might not, and so on
*Heat Vision* - Can send powerful heat rays through the eyes, strong enough to be used as a weapon; can also be used to detect body heat, as infra-red vision might
*Plant Manipulation* - Can manipulate vegetation to some extent, such as making it move or grow at a faster rate
*No Power* - You can, of course, choose to go without a power. It might make things more difficult, or you may find it simplifies matters





*Spoiler* for _Skills_: 



*Skills*

You can choose one skill to major in and one to minor in. Your character will be better at the first than the second. Obviously.

*Athlete* - Runs around the park at night. Or on a treadmill. A capable runner, regardless
*Body Builder* - Works out. More muscular build, can take and give punches and the like better than the average citizen
*Orator* - Gifted speaker. More likely to be looked to as a leader when it comes to taking command of a situation. Perfect for crowd control or rallying others to the cause
*Weapon Proficiency* - A trained marksmen, a talented fencer. Make sure you specify the weapon you'd like to excel at
*Acrobat* - Agile, more able to jump from roof-top to roof-top, or swing from the rafters, or doge that hastily fired bullet
*Resourceful* - A quick and practical thinker, able to utilise surroundings better. Figuring out that that aerosol can and that lighter could go together to make a handy flame-thrower in split seconds, for example
*Martial Artist* - A disciplined and skilled fighter, not just a muscular brawler
*Socialite* - Well connected within the character's social sphere, more likely to know names or faces or contacts
*Streetwise* - Knows the layout of the central city better and as such can use its hidden back alleys and suchlike to better advantage
*Wealth* - Your character has a private fortune, and can devote more time and money to their own follies
*Government Support* - This means your character is funded by the US as a government superhero (this does not prevent you from being a supervillain, obviously). Occasionally you may be given government objectives to fulfill. If you have a Lawful alignment, this will be the US government, otherwise it will be some other government seeking to use you as a terrorist measure
*Public Following* - This means that you (or your alias) have a public following that supports you. It may be a cult that approves of your vigilante justice, a television network that praises your adherence to American law, or it may be an underworld gang that agrees with your views on bank-robberies





*Spoiler* for _Alignment_: 



*Alignment*

The 'alignment' of your character is simply used to get a general idea of where they stand to start with. Whether they fight crime, or perpetuate it. Whether they stand by the US government or act as a law unto themselves. 
It may well shift or change from that point onwards, or you may attempt to adhere to it.

*Lawful Good* - A crime-fighter who operates within the law of the US government
*Lawful Neutral* - An observer who operates within the law of the US government
*Lawful Evil* - A criminal who operates within the law of the US government as much as possible, manipulating it to their own ends
*Neutral Good* - A crime-fighter who operates seemingly without laws and moral codes
*True Neutral* - An observer who operates seemingly without laws and moral codes
*Neutral Evil* - A criminal who operates seemingly without laws and moral codes
*Chaotic Good* - A crime-fighter who operates under their own laws and moral codes
*Chaotic Neutral* - An observer who operates under their own laws and moral codes
*Chaotic Evil* - A criminal who operates under their own laws and moral codes




This is bound to fail.

That said, enjoy.

----------


## Kael Seoras

I've never done a role-play before, but I'm just getting this character submission out of the way.

NAME Katalin Karolyi
ALIAS She goes by no name when crime-fighting. She has left it up to the populace to give her a nickname.
GENDER Female
AGE mid-twenties
PHYSICAL APPEARANCE Her eyebrows are thick, but chic. She has a fairly prominent Roman nose and full lips. Her sad, kind eyes would be small, but she wears glasses that are fairly strong and make her eyes look somewhat large. She refuses to wear contacts because of this nice result from the glasses. Other than that, she is not terribly vain, and wears no makeup. She has wavy, somewhat thin, golden brown hair. The build of her body is rather small, although she is average height. She has almost no boobs. She is pale and skinny.
COSTUME Hair pulled back into a black bandana, large (think Audrey Hepburn Breakfast at Tiffany's) black prescription sunglasses, tight black zip-up leather coat, black elbow-high gloves, black pants, black knee-high boots.
POWER Invisibility
SKILL Major:Martial artist Minor:Acrobat
PERSONA Typical INFP personality type. Is generally easy to work with. Will try hard to work well with the rare person she does not like. As a crime-fighter she is starting out as a loner; she goes in, does the job, and leaves before anyone knows what happened. She may seem aloof, but she's really quite the opposite. She's not concerned with being a leader or admired, in fact she doesn't like to consciously make herself look good. She feels her emotions deeply and purely, even as she dismisses them with reason. Introspective introvert that she is, she understands these facets of her personality very well, and often debates with herself. Though she is an introvert, she generally really likes people, and is capable of making close friends. She has yet to confide everything to even her closest friends though. She is known among her friends for her compassion and intelligence, but also for her sometimes goofy, sometimes black and sarcastic sense of humor, a characteristic sometimes noticed in the mysterious black-clad superhero that fights crime at night. NO ONE knows that Katalin Karolyi is a superhero.
As a superhero, her policy is to subdue the wrong-doer, and bring him/her to the police. She does not anticipate killing anyone.
ALIGNMENT Lawful good

----------


## Siиdяed

Very good. You can choose two skills, by the by. Just make sure one is specified as a Major skill and the other as a Minor. You don't _have_ to have two, obviously.

But otherwise very good.

If there aren't many early characters, you can do be one of the characters in the test volume. If not, I'll keep the details and remind you when (and if) the test volume is successful, and your character can join in then.

The test volume will most likely involve around four players (hopefully ones who were in either _Unfound_ or _Anti-Heroes_), whose characters are established superheroes (or otherwise), involved in some minor city-threatening disaster that they should attempt to overcome (or otherwise).

This should be a very short volume, essentially. From there the first real volume should involve newer players, whose characters undergo an origin story (getting powers, coming to terms with them, establishing an identity, etcetera), while the four or so older players from the test volume act as the wiser, older veterans.

Or so it should follow. Maybe.

----------


## Kael Seoras

lol, I skimmed over the skills part. Edited.

----------


## Siиdяed

No problem. :3

----------


## Techno

Hell yes, Siиdяed, a good RP to keep my mind stimulated during the next few months. Thank you very much.  :smiley:  Now, here's my character:

*Name*: Malcolm Benningfield

*Alias*: Urban Legend

*Gender*: Male

*Age*: 27

*Physical Appearance*: Standing at 5'7" with somewhat of a slight limp (think Dr. House but not as serious) and weighing 155 lbs., Malcolm looks surprisingly normal. A white male with a visually noticeable amount of Belgian heritage, he has short, cropped auburn hair that sure as hell doesn't even come close his not-so-thick eyebrows, which loom casually above his pale and light-blue eyes. Malcolm is not the athletic and acrobatic type, but he can still hold his ground with his slim but slightly muscular body. Clothing-wise, he tends to dress without a care for social standards, but still with respect for those around him. He is most usually seen dressed in fitting and/or baggy jeans, with sneakers of some sort, and a tee shirt, undershirt, coat, or jacket, etc. However, his costume has an entirely different style...

*Costume*: This is the second-to-last thing you'll ever see, the last being a wonderful hallucination before you die...
Which way to the bar? Down State Street or the shady alley full of cops?

*Power*: Ice Manipulation

*Skills*: Socialite (Major), Streetwise (Minor).

*Persona*: Malcolm is a mash-up of dozens of mental disorders, ranging from a schizophrenic, obsessive compulsive, to pyromania, yet he exhibits a surprising amount of "normal" personality traits as well. His relationship with reality is mixed, because he regularly disconnects with the world and can enter his own mental world at random, but can also entrench himself in reality and pass off as an enlightened Buddha of sorts with a great deal of practical, emotional, and spiritual advice. Malcolm is a smoking gun without a bullet, so to speak, because for all of his insanity he has no long-term goals, motives, or philosophies. He is generally pleasing to be around, despite the moments where he forgets that not everybody thinks like him and goes on a ramble and speaks in an argot that nobody but he and fellow crazies can understand. He is a good-natured and caring person that has fully disconnected from yet is very much aware of this broken world and the things in it. He empathizes with those who share the universal pains that are being wrought upon America, and hates those who instigate violence and suffering with a passion, despite being able to understand the motives and reasoning of both groups as if he were a part of either. Most people (aside from close friends and some acquaintances) don't know Malcolm is insane, unless they spend at least a few hours or so around him, or even a few minutes if he doesn't try to hide his insanity (which he is prone do often).

*Alignment*: Neutral Good. Malcolm may be out of his mind, but he still has respect for life and will do much to protect it, even break the laws of the land. There is no rule that can't be broken in Malcolm's mind, but that doesn't mean that rules can be disregarded altogether. With order comes peace, but order isn't the only way peace can be achieved. Sometimes a little anarchy will do us some good, and good is all that Malcolm seeks to spread with his cold and twisted form of justice.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*Name:* LaShawn Washington

*Alias:* None yet chosen

*Age:* 25

*Physical Appearance:* African-American with a deep brown, but almost reddish, complexion. He stands about 6'0 and weighs 185lbs. - with a slender, yet muscular, frame. As far as clothes: He's comfortable in almost anything, but is most commonly known to wear "urban" gear; baggy jeans; baseball caps; sleek, goggle-like sunglasses; etc. He cleans up quite nice, though, and knows when to throw on the slacks and chic button-downs. 

*Costume:* He's just recently taken up the act of hitting the streets at night in a black, sleeveless muscle shirt; baggy, acid-wash gray/black jeans; a black leather baseball cap and a black bandanna which he pulls up over the lower half of his face, effectively hiding all but his eyes. Topping off the outfit are a pair of steel-toed combat boots and some black leather tactical gloves, fitted with small chunks of metal sewn into the knuckles.

*Power:* Telekinesis

*Skills:* Primary - Resourcefulness. Secondary - Martial Artist.

*Persona:* LaShawn is a good guy who has come to understand just how bad the world really is. He's always been the type with a big heart, but it constantly threatens to run cold because he knows just how merciless reality can be at its worse. He's often found it a struggle to just to keep on caring about the things the cherishes (friends, innocence, respect...) but he does his best to make sure he stays true to his values and doesn't lose sight of his humanity. On a personal level, he is very dependable. He will do almost anything he can for anyone (within reason) and often feels like he's justifying his less-than-privileged childhood by doing something right in this world. Despite his typical, sport/street appearance, LaShawn is actually rather book-smart - his head full of random facts that the average person of his social demographic just doesn't quite take the care to look into. He's a sucker for almost all genres of music (hence the iPod that can be seen with him at all times), and has a head full of fantasy/superhero movie concepts rattling around in his head, fueling his thirst to help bring a little stability to a world gone psychotic. To those who would work to harm others, he shows little restraint, feeling a very strong responsibility to bring down the predators and give them the perspective of their prey.

*Alignment:* Neutral Good - A crime-fighter who operates seemingly without laws and moral codes. (I will add that, while some of his methods go well outside established law, he's not a killer. That isn't to say, though, that he's not type that wouldn't give a serial murderer a few hours of torment before turning him over to the authorities.)

----------


## Siиdяed

Very fun. Few more character submissions and I'll start up the test volume.

If you're unsure of the rules of the game, the original _Anti-Heroes_ thread has some good notes about it. I think post #20ish there went through the rules in detail. Maybe.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Name* Jack Alighieri
*Alias* The Black Plague
*Gender* Male
*Age* 29
*Physical Appearance:*  He stands at 5 ft. 11 in. His physique is not too muscular, yet he appears to have taken care of his body. His hair is a dark chocolate, unkempt and reaching his chin. His eyes are of a coagulated red. An ivory complexion covers his skin, and facial hair adorns his...well, his face. It's not too much, however. His attire usually consists of a navy blue t-shirt, concealed by a long, gray trenchcoat. The rest of him is made of tightly wrapping black pants, and dark boots. All clothes which aren't the best for running and acrobatics, but they're no problem.
*Costume* None.
*Power:* Regeneration
*Skills* _Major:_Acrobat
_Minor:_ Government Support
*Persona* Believes in doing what's best for himself. Does not mind having others at a disadvantage as long as it benefits him. If something's in it for him, he'll comply. He may even comply, only to turn his back on the person or group he's made a deal with. He is a calm, collected person. He is not the kind of person to joke around, much less smile. He is a real bastard. Conflict, combat, war, is always something he's wanted to be a part of. It is what he believes his purpose is. To create war. To bathe in it. To make others drown in it.
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil

----------


## Grod

*Name* Mark Lawson
*Alias* No-one knows his real name. People call him 'Mask' or 'Blankface' ect.
*Gender* Male
*Age* Around late 20's
*Physical Appearance* His real face is hidden, but his body is muscular. His hair is kept short but appears to be black/brown. 
*Costume* Wears a white female mask, though male. Occasionally wears a black or grey one. Other than that, wears a plain white t and dark pants, with black solid shoes.
*Power* Duplication
*Skills*:
_Major_: Weapon Proficiency - Accurate with guns
_Minor_: Streetwise
*Persona* Kills people seemingly without motivation or purpose. Gouges them apart with a knife. So far, no important connections in his victims have been discovered. No-one knows where he lives, or goes. Appears suddenly and will strike.
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil

----------


## Siиdяed

Ah, villains. Excellent.

Test volume coming up soon. Unsure which of the above characters I'll throw in. Possibly all of them.

If you haven't understood the rules, and couldn't work it out in the _Anti-Heroes_ thread (or _Helm_, I suppose, which works on a similar basis) and really need more explanation as to how to play, please mention it here and I (or someone else, hypotheticaaaaally) will try my bestest to clarify it all for you.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

*Character Profile*

*Name* Jack Ellerson
*Alias* The Oracle
*Gender*  Male
*Age*  52
*Physical Appearance* Strong, but you don't know it. Jet Black hair.
*Costume*  None. Uses the shadows of his house.
*Power* Pyro Manipulation
*Skills* Major: Weapons Proficiency, Streetwise
*Persona* Give advice to all characters (G+E). Seems to know everything about mental diseases, the government, stuff that's super natural, can tell when people lie, everyone's afraid of him, and he has a wife who loves him much, but no-body knows it, secretive childhood. Wont give spoilers here. PM me for info.
*Alignment*  True Neutral, little bit of evil if neccessary.

----------


## Siиdяed

> *Character Profile*
> 
> *Name* Jack Ellerson
> *Alias* The Oracle
> *Gender*  Male
> *Age*  52
> *Physical Appearance* Strong, but you don't know it. Jet Black hair.
> *Costume*  None. Uses the shadows of his house.
> *Power* Pyro Manipulation
> ...



You've misunderstood the game. Read rules in the _Anti-Heroes_ thread. Or in the _Helm_ thread.

This isn't a free-write. You can't decide that your character knows all about everything. That isn't how it works.

Read up on the rules. Then try again.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Well, he doesn;t know all about everything. Just weird stuff the government does.

----------


## Siиdяed

Still against the rules.

This isn't about writing your own backstory. That's supplied to you when you play the game.

Read this. That's as comprehensive a rule-set as I think I ever got.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Oh, okay. I get it. Then, just make me the cool old guy.

----------


## Siиdяed

What cool old guy?

----------


## -Blakren-

This is cool, I think I'll try it!

*Name:* Sage Dupuy
*Alias:* None. Few people know his real name.
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 97
*Physical Appearance:* Very tall despite his age. About 6 ft. 2 in. He has a  large hooked nose with small nostrils, shallow cheeks, but slightly prompted cheek bones, thin chin, pursed lips, and large bags under his navy blue eyes. His shoulders are very broad but has a thin chest and stomach. His arms and legs are skeletally thin, and walks with a quick shuffle. He has a few wisps of silver hair still on his nearly bald head. He nearly always wears his favorite gray, pinstriped suit and dress pants.
*Costume:* None
*Power:* Perception Manipulation
*Skills:* Major: Orator   Minor: Weapon Proficiency: Jericho 941 F
*Persona:* A very sadistic, and quiet old man with a hell of a temper. He lives alone in a large old house. Tends to find criminals and convinces then to work for him by robbing banks, so he can stay funded. He has a deep hatred for teenagers. When he kills then he makes their last few minutes on earth a scary few, by inducing nightmares while they sleep with his powers. The moment they wake from the nightmare he shoots then in the head with his gun.
*Alignment* Chaotic Evil.

----------


## Siиdяed

I...ah...good...um...make sure you read the rules...

----------


## -Blakren-

yeah I know, I'm pretty bad at that kind of stuff.  ::D:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> *Character Profile*
> 
> *Name* Jack Ellerson
> *Alias* The Oracle
> *Gender*  Male
> *Age*  52
> *Physical Appearance* Strong, but you don't know it. Jet Black hair.
> *Costume*  None. 
> *Power* Pyro Manipulation
> ...



Fixed.

----------


## Kiza

I can see this failing within a month or two. But I'm gonna give it a whirl while it lasts. You can stick me in the test batch if you want, or you can not. I really don't care that much.

Name: Alan Palmer

Alias: Doesn't feel the need for one.

Gender: Male

Age: 39

Physical Appearance: His muscles don't bulge. He stands at 5ft 9, and doesn't have long athletic legs perfect for running. He is actually quite plain, but not fat. Actually, overall, he is quite rangy, so people often underestimate him, and expect him to be weak. Looks slightly older than he is. He's really just quite a plain man. Shaves his head bald.

Costume: Wears a modified, plain black hoodie (or hooded sweatshirt, if you want to be all fancy about it.) It has a hood that is slightly longer than usual, and he wears a plain black mask underneath. To further the black motif, he wears plain black jeans.

Power: No power.

Skills: Weapon Proficiency(With rifles. Sniper rifles, hunting rifles, any rifles really. Major) Resourceful(Minor)

Persona: The word that is most appropriate to him is misanthropist. He hates humanity with a passion, nearly to the point of insanity. It is because of this he hunts down the people who he thinks deserve to die and then kills them cleanly. He does kill people, but usually will not torture them, unless it's absolutely necessary. He tries to deny it, but he gets a thrill from killing people, which suggests a hint of sadistic personality disorder. He is a cynic also, and he believes nearly everyone are liars. He can rationalise the killing he does because he believes he is doing the world a favour.

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

----------


## Siиdяed

> I can see this failing within a month or two. But I'm gonna give it a whirl while it lasts. You can stick me in the test batch if you want, or you can not. I really don't care that much.



I like this attitude. It means that when I do fail you, it won't be so much of a disappointment.

You could all learn something from this.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Ha.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Where's that chapter? YOU'RE FIRED SINDRED.

----------


## Siиdяed

Allow for time. Chapter will come. Thinking about it now.

Might put up a prologue to keep you happy.

----------


## Kael Seoras

ooh, prologue  :smiley: 

 ::lol::  take your time, I'm looking forward to a good RP

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Allow for time. Chapter will come. Thinking about it now.
> 
> Might put up a prologue to keep you happy.



Hah, just trying to relive the Anti-Hero/Helm days.

----------


## Siиdяed

> ooh, prologue 
> 
>  take your time, I'm looking forward to a good RP







> take your time, I'm looking forward to a good RP







> I'm looking forward to a good RP







> a good RP







> good RP



Lower your expectations.

----------


## Kael Seoras

ok um I'm looking forward to an RP  ::lol::

----------


## Techno

I look forward to something that will be akin to taking a supermassive shit: You put it off for hours, and then when you really need it you run to the bathroom like a madman, undress yourself and sit on the toilet, releasing your excrement at a virulent rate, feeling both euphoria and anguish simultaneously in this moment that feels like eternity, then when it's all over you go "damn, that felt wonderful", only to realize that you have no more toilet paper on the roll, and you need to get up off the seat to take one out from under the sink. The metaphor is deeper than you can imagine, ladies and gentlemen. Just open your brown eye to see it for what it really is.

----------


## -Blakren-

::shock::

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> I look forward to something that will be akin to taking a supermassive shit: You put it off for hours, and then when you really need it you run to the bathroom like a madman, undress yourself and sit on the toilet, releasing your excrement at a virulent rate, feeling both euphoria and anguish simultaneously in this moment that feels like eternity, then when it's all over you go "damn, that felt wonderful", only to realize that you have no more toilet paper on the roll, and you need to get up off the seat to take one out from under the sink. The metaphor is deeper than you can imagine, ladies and gentlemen. Just open your brown eye to see it for what it really is.



Amazing. Truly...true.  :smiley:

----------


## Siиdяed

I liked it.

----------


## Kael Seoras

::shock::  omg how'd you come up with that  ::lol::

----------


## Techno

> I liked it.



Thanks. Now I have it in a recordable form.





> omg how'd you come up with that



I typed it off the top of my head, of course. But I guess my creativity is to blame.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Well, It was amazing. Notice I'm captilizing things that pertain the The Post. It rocked.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Gah. How did I miss this?  ::?:  I hope I can get in this one at some point.

Name: Brett Archer
Alias: N/A
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Physical Appearance: Straight red hair, without freckles. Hs a subtle scar across his right eye. Stern face with sharp looking jaws and chin. 6'0"
Costume: No costume. Often seen wearing an emperor's cloak or something similar.
Power: Persuasion
Skills: Public Following (minor) Weapon Proficiency (major) - any sword, mainly katana.
Persona: He seeks world dominion and popularity. Knowing he can manipulate just about anyone he delights in power. His persona could be a reaction to a terrible tradgedy that drove him from being a kind person. (Up to you.)
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Sidenote: I didn't choose Orator as a skill since my power seems to give that by default.. amirite?

This looks awesome, by the way.  :smiley:

----------


## Kael Seoras

::lol::  just curious...am I possibly allowed to make one more character...like a friend of Katalin Karolyi or something? I had another character idea  :Oops:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I hope this wasn't the fail he had in mind.

----------


## Kael Seoras

::lol::  no kidding

----------


## Kael Seoras

Oh...my God. I definitely forgot something. Slight addition  ::lol::  I had it in mind for her the whole time but I just didn't get it in there.





> NAME Katalin Karolyi
> ALIAS She goes by no name when crime-fighting. She has left it up to the populace to give her a nickname.
> GENDER Female
> AGE mid-twenties
> PHYSICAL APPEARANCE *She has a just-noticeable Hungarian accent, but it's not terribly thick...in fact it's most accurately described as slight Hungarian inflections in her speech*. Her eyebrows are thick, but chic. She has a fairly prominent Roman nose and full lips. Her sad, kind eyes would be small, but she wears glasses that are fairly strong and make her eyes look somewhat large. She refuses to wear contacts because of this nice result from the glasses. Other than that, she is not terribly vain, and wears no makeup. She has wavy, somewhat thin, golden brown hair. The build of her body is rather small, although she is average height. She has almost no boobs. She is pale and skinny.
> COSTUME Hair pulled back into a black bandana, large (think Audrey Hepburn Breakfast at Tiffany's) black prescription sunglasses, tight black zip-up leather coat, black elbow-high gloves, black pants, black knee-high boots.
> POWER Invisibility
> SKILL Major:Martial artist Minor:Acrobat
> PERSONA Typical INFP personality type. Is generally easy to work with. Will try hard to work well with the rare person she does not like. As a crime-fighter she is starting out as a loner; she goes in, does the job, and leaves before anyone knows what happened. She may seem aloof, but she's really quite the opposite. She's not concerned with being a leader or admired, in fact she doesn't like to consciously make herself look good. She feels her emotions deeply and purely, even as she dismisses them with reason. Introspective introvert that she is, she understands these facets of her personality very well, and often debates with herself. Though she is an introvert, she generally really likes people, and is capable of making close friends. She has yet to confide everything to even her closest friends though. She is known among her friends for her compassion and intelligence, but also for her sometimes goofy, sometimes black and sarcastic sense of humor, a characteristic sometimes noticed in the mysterious black-clad superhero that fights crime at night. NO ONE knows that Katalin Karolyi is a superhero.
> ...

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

R.I.P House of Spades
10/30/08-11/02/08

----------


## Kael Seoras

no  :Sad: 

oh well

----------


## Kiza

If I could rape you over the internet Sindred, I would. No offence or anything.

I mean, come on, not even one chapter?

----------


## Techno

*grabs the handcuffs*

Kiza, get the lube. It's time!

----------


## Kiza

I'm out. Can we just use spit?

----------


## Kael Seoras

::shock::

----------


## Kiza

It looks like Kael Seoras is on to us. He'll have to be next.

----------


## Kael Seoras

::shock::  uh no thanks  ::lol:: 

and it's she  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiza

Oh. Right. Well I'll go either way.

----------


## Kael Seoras

Maybe someone should comandeer control of this RP  ::lol::

----------


## Techno

No.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Maybe someone should comandeer control of this RP



It'd be like asking if anyone knows how to fly the plane once it's already crashed.

----------


## Kael Seoras

^true

----------


## Zeno

k this is my first rp here so uhh heres meh info

Name: Zenorioth

alias: None

gender: Male

age: 24

appearance: brown messy hair, green eyes, weathered face, sharp facial features, broad shoulders.

costume: (all of which are dirtied with battle and time) Black leather tunic and leggings, brown leather boots, white undershirt, with two black steel kantanas on his back.

power: telepathy

skill: acrobat

persona: concealed emotion and to search for what, he knows not.

----------


## Zeno

Still no chapter.....

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I recovered the first chapter off of Sindred's hard drive.

♠♠HOUSE OF SPADES♠♠
*PRELUDE - FALSE BEGINNINGS*


*Zerachiel and Metatron, Canterbury*

He smiled slightly as he finished writing, and laid the quill down.
The black ink looked bright to him, as he watched it dry. Bright little ink-black letters. Neat, ordered. He knew where the letters were going. He had known before he'd started writing.
He'd always known.
Zerachiel closed his eyes and leant back, rocking the wooden chair on its legs. He looked young, muscular and well-built. Perfectly sculpted features, without blemish of stubble or grime or pox. A sculptor would have torn out his eyes in frustration, a painter broken his brush in two. He was all too beautiful, all too perfect.
There were few of his kind left. He knew this, as he knew everything.

He didn't open his eyes when the oaken door cracked, splinters spraying the stone room as some invisible force tore into the ancient wood. He didn't even open his eyes when the door gave, and the broken remnants were cast aside by some unseen might.
The room was dark, as it always was, Zerachiel having no need for candles or sunlight. He knew where everything was anyway. Now light streamed in, bright, orange light, glowing and burning fiercely, a sudden spark of anger, rage.

Metatron stepped inside. One hand burned ablaze, the skin unharmed, a ball of flames erupting from his very flesh.
His other was not so obvious in its intensity, but Zerachiel knew that it was deadly too, in its own manner. Blue, white, the cold colours of ice glimmered on his other hand.
Zerachiel did not open his eyes.
Metatron stepped forward. He ducked slightly to pass the broken doorframe. Immaculate white wings, like those of some giant dove, adorned his back, wings sprouting from his shoulder bones, skin merging with feathers.
Zerachiel knew him, had always known about him.
He was the man that was going to kill him.

Now he rose. Did not turn. Did not open his eyes. He spoke, his voice husky, suddenly old, aged. Weary.
"Metatron has come. The Church seeks me dead."
Metatron nodded, bluntly. His tanned face was harsh, deadset. No room for emotion. Not here.
"I know." Zerachiel smiled. "I know and I forgive you."

He lifted his arms, spreading them in a bizarre mockery of submission, the smile still broad on his face. An old man humouring a rebellious youth. A teacher, patient and wise, counselling his wayward student.
"Do it."
Metatron jerked. His hand rose, blazing flames, and gushed out, the fierce orange fire engulfing the writer in an instant, without cry of mercy. Not without pain.
The other hand rose. Ice flowed as fluidly as water, crashing in silent waves over the burning body. Freezing it in a final grimace, a final expression of agony.

Metatron's hands dulled. The glow of power faded. The wings folded, not gone, never utterly gone.
He picked up the page lying on the desk. It was thick, expensive paper, and was miraculously untouched by the fire still licking the wooden desk, the furnishings of the room burning and smouldering all around Metatron. He didn't pay them any heed.
There were words on the page, large, neatly inscribed calligraphy. Copperplate handwriting. Three words.

*The Anti-Hero*

----------


## Kael Seoras

::shock::  Holy crap. I like it.

----------


## Zeno

wow....

----------


## no-Name

EDIT: i feel retarded... >.<

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Cough*

----------


## Kael Seoras

::lol::  I like it anyway

----------


## Siиdяed

...I'm _awesome_.

Yah. About House of Spades. About that. Whole. RP. _Thing_.

May be some massive delay. I'm busy busy all of a sudden.

This may clear up soonish. I still want to do this, if people are interested.

----------


## Siиdяed

This is all I got. Not so happy with it.

Proof of progress, however.





> HOUSE OF SPADES
> 
> _Volume One_
> 
> 
> *PROLOGUE - FACES OLD AND NEW*
> 
> 
> *The Red Masque, Church of the Saviour's Spilled Blood, Iniquity City*
> ...



Patience is needed. Perhaps.

----------


## Techno

Needs more cowbell, and you need to have a break. So why not swoop on down by here and have some fun while Sindred becomes un-busy? That's killing two birds with one stone.

----------


## Siиdяed

...that was low, Daniel.

----------


## Techno

;_;

I was only trying to help...

----------


## Kiza

OK. Your rape will be put off for a few days. Unless, of course, you don't want it to be.

Please don't want it to be.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

God damn it.

----------


## no-Name

seriously though, somone necro AA before the mods delete the entire forum section.

----------


## Siиdяed

I intend to do something at some point.

Honestly.

If not this then _something_.

Would possibly be interested in working with someone on an RP like this to lessen workload. Or something.

----------


## Techno

I'll take the case!

----------


## Siиdяed

Ultimate RP Managerial League COMBINE!

OmegaForm, NOW!

----------


## Techno

Assemble in Flashchat! 8D

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> 



Best costume ever.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...alright. I'll attempt a necro of AA. Vaguely.

Not sure that I'd much care to do House of Spades as it is now. Might have some vague idea at something. Maaybe.

Something more _Dark Towerish_, very very loosely. More fantasy based, more individual questing than worldly crisis. Mostly. Maybe. Variety of settings and genres at play. Probably.

Other people working with me on it? I know Daniel Danciu might be interested. May look into that slightly later on.

So possibly expect a new RP attempt. Soonish. Probably. If it isn't soonish I'll loose interest, and that won't be good.

If I can get it started quite quickly, I'll probably be able to keep it going for awhile. As long as the workload isn't ridiculous, like UNFOUND. And as long as the story doesn't become confused beyond the point where I understand it. Like Anti-Heroes. And as long as I don't lose interest in the idea before I've even begun. Like House of Spades.

Uh-hum. I take it there would be people interested in taking part in an RP if I tried it again?

----------


## no-Name

> Uh-hum. I take it there would be people interested in taking part in an RP if I tried it again?



yes yes and yes!

----------


## Grod

> yes yes and yes!



It was only one question.

I would be, yeah. Need new RP. :/

----------


## no-Name

But my enthusiasm should be shown best with multiple answers.  :Sad: 

im all for it, ive always wanted to try a sindred RP.

----------


## Siиdяed

Uh...wait around then.

Possibly try and do something on this tonight. Look out for a new thread here with some pretentious nonsensical name.

----------


## Carôusoul

UUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

----------

